# Final WeeK Of Cut - Pic



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Will be finishing my cut this coming friday and got my fat done lastnight its now down to 7.6% weight 12.5 stone.

Binged for the last two days on choc and cakes so will have to combat that with extra cardio and go strict for the full week.

Pic Just after chest session yest - needs to kill it this week and work my abs


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Look good. What compounds have you been running?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

that dont look like 7.6 % to me mate !!!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Got it done at the gym Flint, what would you say!?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> Got it done at the gym Flint, what would you say!?


well i would expect personally to have seen you absolutely chisselled abs wise etc at such a low BF level, i would say your about 10% ?? hard to say from a pic but just my opinion !!


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

From what iv seen below 10% should be seeing abs a bit moredefined, still looking good buddy


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Skinny Guy said:


> From what iv seen below 10% should be seeing abs a bit moredefined, still looking good buddy


this would be my wholse thinking too mate,,

and yes Hayesy dont think i meant you dont look good bro, your lokking very well indeed ... just not what i expected at 7 % BF thats all X


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

yeah i wouldnt say 7% either buddy. you would have a lot of striations everywhere. I dont think you are afar off though! 10-11% imo buddy but a week or 2 could sort that out very quickly!

what did you cut from, and what did your diet and training look like mate if you dont mind me asking?

congratts so far


----------



## Crazy-Northerner (May 5, 2011)

i think the pics just making your abs look blurry or maybe holding water from the binge.

because i can see veins all over midsection but abs look blurred.

get another pic in a few days mate when youve dropped the water.

looking brilliant tho good job lad


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

looking good!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

I would say he's 9-10%, looks to me as if you just have very weak abs? Hence they're not really showing through. But any binge bloat ain't gonna help and maybe the lighting isn't doing you any favours.. as even at that BF% you'd still see all 6 clearly flexed.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

waffle_head said:


> i think the pics just making your abs look blurry or maybe holding water from the binge.
> 
> because i can see veins all over midsection but abs look blurred.
> 
> ...


THIS...

FU*KING WELL DONE FROM SOMEONE WHO IS TRYING TO DO THE SAME AND REALISES HOW HARD IT IS.

Have some reps.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Cheers lad, suppose the binge has not helped at all, full week of strict work from me now! Hammering cardio this week, and lots of weighted ab work!

if am around 10% in am very dissapointed, my goal was 7% diet has been on off, some crap days of bingin, its been a lot harder this time around, i do feel a lil bloat n watery if i am honest!

And sudjestons welcome for my final week!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Hayesy said:


> Cheers lad, suppose the binge has not helped at all, full week of strict work from me now! Hammering cardio this week, and lots of weighted ab work!
> 
> if am around 10% in am very dissapointed, my goal was 7% diet has been on off, some crap days of bingin, its been a lot harder this time around, i do feel a lil bloat n watery if i am honest!
> 
> And sudjestons welcome for my final week!!


How is your water intake mate ?

Pretty sure you should cut it dramatically for the full effect and dry look.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

You can see the vascularity in your torso mate so it's not really fat you're holding, more like water. With the water/carb manipulation over the next few days you'll look more like 7%. even if you don't hit that you are still in better condition than 90% of the people on here who wouldn't have the willpower to get even close to that condition.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> You can see the vascularity in your torso mate so it's not really fat you're holding, more like water. With the water/carb manipulation over the next few days you'll look more like 7%. even if you don't hit that you are still in better condition than 90% of the people on here who wouldn't have the willpower to get even close to that condition.


yes i know i wouldnt ... but no one is actually bieng negative towards him bro just stating what they see !!!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Water manipulation time! Vitamin C is good for dropping water too, superdose that.. Take enough and you'll be losing it at a rate of litres out your ****!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

SonOfZeus said:


> Water manipulation time! Vitamin C is good for dropping water too, superdose that.. Take enough and you'll be losing it at a rate of litres out your ****!


What do you consider a " superdose " ?

I am on 4000 a day and thought this was excessive.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Comin from you mate thats very appreciated.

Will be having 6 leaters of water today and drop it day by day.*

The h&b i went to never had any dandelion in any ideas!*

Just back from a jog round the park

I popped 2 clen 3 BCAA 2 pro plus 3000 vit c multi vit 1 fish oil tab and 25mg of var!*

Very light headed and only managed to run half way before i felt fooked! *


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Looking good mate, just take no notice of those bf machine things in gym's, theyre not accurate, good for keeping track of progress though

The one at my gym says I was 8.7% in my avi and I'm no where near that!!

Again very good progress


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Easily under 10%. Visible stirations and veins on you abs are not easy to achieve


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Milky said:


> What do you consider a " superdose " ?
> 
> I am on 4000 a day and thought this was excessive.


I often have 10-20g a day to drop water lol, 2-4 grams I'd consider to be an average dose for a bb'er for general well being! Each to their own though.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

@flinty none taken buddy, i like other peoples opinions on here we are all here with some of the same goals in mind!

Thats why i like this site, some good lads here, with good input and feedback


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Looking good pal. Hard works paid off!!


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

looks great mate nice work, id try to get a pic tensing so much your nearly sh1ting yourself though! good lcuk


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> I often have 10-20g a day to drop water lol, 2-4 grams I'd consider to be an average dose for a bb'er for general well being! Each to their own though.


This. I have 3g a day and the I ramped it up the last few days before. I've given Hayesy a water manipulation, carb load plan to follow so hopefully it works for him.

Also in the photo he's relaxed, if he was tended you might see his striations.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Milky said:


> How is your water intake mate ?
> 
> Pretty sure you should cut it dramatically for the full effect and dry look.


Tbh milky not very much, tried to up it since friday.. Ad say a few weeks not even 3ls only water i have been consistent with is the 300mi 3 times a day in my shakes.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

I got chewable vit c from home and bargins

200mg 90tabs and popped 30 before

40 tomorrow

50 weds


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

SonOfZeus said:


> I often have 10-20g a day to drop water lol, 2-4 grams I'd consider to be an average dose for a bb'er for general well being! Each to their own though.


Nice one, never heard of such high doses mite give them a go nearer to my hols.

:thumbup1:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

SonOfZeus said:


> I often have 10-20g a day to drop water lol, 2-4 grams I'd consider to be an average dose for a bb'er for general well being! Each to their own though.


20g lmao


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Give it a go lads!! Ultimately you can't really go wrong with Vitamin C, although too much in a short period can cause some serious sh*ts, as I found out lol. Chewable kind are the best, blaaady lovely!


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Looking ripped to f*ck

Keep it up


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Managed to get hold of some dandelion tablets from h&b before so took 3 as per lians advice!

also go a tube of vit c 1000mg per tablet.

i have took a few more pics for advice and overall conclusions nice one for all the nice comments and feed back really does make this site worth while!!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Your just showing off now !


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Hat off to you mate-can see the hard work you've put in so big pat on the back for you-looking great.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

about 8 percent mate.

look ****ing great. good work


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Milky said:


> Your just showing off now !


Hahaha i wish i was mate i am still not happy and dont think i will ever be, so i am not 7.6& the guys!?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Hayesy said:


> Hahaha i wish i was mate i am still not happy and dont think i will ever be, so i am not 7.6& the guys!?


Listen mate you could do the test again and it not show the same BF.

Stop getting so hung up on it, you look fu*king great and IMO def sub 8 % so enjoy your abs !


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

u got a journal mate id love to read it and see what ur diet was like etc....



Hayesy said:


> Cheers lad, suppose the binge has not helped at all, full week of strict work from me now! Hammering cardio this week, and lots of weighted ab work!
> 
> if am around 10% in am very dissapointed, my goal was 7% diet has been on off, some crap days of bingin, its been a lot harder this time around, i do feel a lil bloat n watery if i am honest!
> 
> And sudjestons welcome for my final week!!


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

How are you getting bf measured??

You look great, go by the mirror defo very lean


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Looking great mate.

Did the Vit C help you loose much water then?


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Veins on your abs is just weird! Im confused, you look shredded, easily sub 10% now with them pics, but I don't understand why the lack of abdominal prominence! Do they normally show more? Maybe you just need to focus on some heavy ab training, would look sick with a solid set of abs!

Good job.

Edit: Looking at them properly, can see abs quite well in first pic, but last pic not so much? Were they taken at the same time or is one pre-binge and the other post?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

SonOfZeus said:


> Veins on your abs is just weird! Im confused, you look shredded, easily sub 10% now with them pics, but I don't understand why the lack of abdominal prominence! Do they normally show more? Maybe you just need to focus on some heavy ab training, would look sick with a solid set of abs!
> 
> Good job.
> 
> Edit: Looking at them properly, can see abs quite well in first pic, but last pic not so much? Were they taken at the same time or is one pre-binge and the other post?


I was once told the difference between a good picture and a bad one can be a split second.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Good results there fella, check this link for help should get you where you want to be in a week


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

1st i was tensing second relaxed - abs i have not really trained as much at all to be honest going to hammer them this week with weights


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

J H said:


> Looking great mate.
> 
> Did the Vit C help you loose much water then?


olny started that today mate will see in a weeks time


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Fullhouse said:


> Good results there fella, check this link for help should get you where you want to be in a week


cheers mate i have seen this - liam got me on to it.

he set me up with a diet and that for the week to flood me out hope it works i will report back and let you all know


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Anyone ever told you you look like Ricky Hatton


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Craig660 said:


> Anyone ever told you you look like Ricky Hatton


a few times lol


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

I have a jurno mate yeah!


----------



## Harelquinn (Jun 25, 2010)

definitely not 7.6% more like 13% ish but fucck that chest is joocy bro good work srs


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Harelquinn said:


> definitely not 7.6% more like 13% ish but fucck that chest is joocy bro good work srs


haha thanks mate even i dont think i am 13% i was near nuff that when i started so i hope not!

Thanks for the compliment


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Looking good lad. Well done.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Thought i would post my day to day diet + sups for the rest of my week here... few people asking!

Monday - 25G C -300G P

6.30am - Fasted Cardio

7.00am - Vit C 4000mg/3 dandilion Tablets/3 Clen/1 Multi Vit/1 Fish Oil

5 Egg Whites

2 Salmon Fillets

50g Brown Rice

10.00am -2 White Fish Fillets

12.00pm - 2 Cicken Breasts

2.00pm - 1 Chicken Breats

50g Brown Rice

5.00pm - 3 Chicken Breast

7.00pm - Pre Workout - Nox Pump

9.00pm - 2 Salmon Fillets

1 white fish fillet

Anavar 80mg ED - 25mg 9am 50mg 5pm 25mg Bed Time

6ls of water today


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Harelquinn:3360698 said:


> definitely not 7.6% more like 13% ish but fucck that chest is joocy bro good work srs


Are you high or something ?


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Well done mate, definitely worth all the effort


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Cheers mate, hows ur progress !?


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

Looks good mate. Im cutting too, but your end date is closer than mine, Ive stilll got another 13days to go


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Pmsl


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

you got any before pics?


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Hayesy said:


> Cheers mate, hows ur progress !?


still going mate, took the advice on the morning oats. Fishy breath at 10 is not a good look though! lol


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah i have some mate will post when i get a second...


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Every little helps, some days i near ear my own handi was that starvin for a carb

If it gets to much 30g oats in water is as far as i went!!

Cutting makes you value every grain of rice, every crumb lol

I has sweet potato and would lick the plate it was that bad lol


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

these Dandilion tabs give you a bad bad dry taste!!!!!!!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> Every little helps, some days i near ear my own handi was that starvin for a carb


There's no carbs in your hand mate, just pure protein so chomp away!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Looking good bro. Keep it up!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

*Tuesday:* Zero Carb Day!!!!!!!!!! (Day of Hell) - full body workout to get rid of the glycogen

8AM

4000mg Vitamin C

Dandelion 3 tabs

1 Salmon Fillet

Fuming - jumped up late for work today and never pre made any meals so o doubt i am getting ant food down me until at least 12.30pm - not very poductive i know busy week a head of me neee holiday gear,gym time,work and things to do around the house.

Todays goin to be a long one!

4ls of water today.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

starting to get a little cranky now!

1 Salmon

5 egg whites

1 tin of tuna is all i have had all day

1 litre of water


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Feeling the pangs of hunger myself mate......nearly tempted to head to the local shop and get me some creamed rice......ooooooouuuuuuuuugggggggghhhhhhhh...creamed rice....... :drool:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> starting to get a little cranky now!
> 
> 1 Salmon
> 
> ...


even with the limited carbs ? I fine when I take away carbs hunger and appitite is pretty much non existant.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

lxm said:


> even with the limited carbs ? I fine when I take away carbs hunger and appitite is pretty much non existant.


i am sitting here while a few of these are eating some birthday cake - if i could rip someones head of rite about now it would be this dude eating infront of me.

Finish work at 5pm then headed for town to get some bits for holiday - chicken breast is my 1st port of call no carb day had got me by the balls


----------



## paul25601 (Jul 5, 2011)

how long was you cutting for mate?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Only a few more horse left mate. What time do you fly on Friday? I was thinking have another low carb day tomoz so you're completely depleted and carb up Thursday and Friday.


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

Thought you looked low bf in the first pics. In the others even more so. Not everyone's and will look super chiseled, but I think yours are coming along well anyway.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Before Cut Final few days


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Ripped to pieces there mate, great work!!

For whats it's worth, you was one of the first people i chatted to on here when i joined and you had set yourself a goal then. You've stuck to it and achieved what you wanted! You should be bloody proud of yourself mate

It bodes well for any future cycles you do because you know you have the dedication to stick with it no matter how gruelling it can be at times, well deserved reps!!


----------



## Young.Affluent (Jun 16, 2012)

Jesus, well done!!

That's more or less where I'm trying to get to in the next 8 weeks.

Cheers


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks mate i have but the effort in and thye people on here had really helped me along the way!!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Carb Up Day - Hi Gi Carbs

7.30am

4000mg Vit C

3 Dandilion

1 Fish oil

1 ABC multi Vit

50g Co Co Pops/200mil Skimmed Milk

4 Pancakes and Syrup

8.30am

2 Salmon Fillets

10am

1 Chicken Breast Fillet

11am

Jelly Beans (Taste so good)

12pm

1 chicken breast

150g white rice

1pm

4 big slices if iceing and sponge cake

Jelly Beans (Rest of the bag - feeling sick now)

2.30pm

1 chicken Breast

100g white rice

Man i am bloated i was looking forward to this day - i was aming for 300g High GI carbs i have over stepped the mark with the cake


----------



## Buffout (Jun 15, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> View attachment 91065
> View attachment 91066
> 
> 
> Before Cut Final few days


Dude! Nice work!... smug grin in that pic ; )


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Well in Haysey lad. You've done well mate. Started my 8 week mega cut yesterday, so hope to be around the same by the end.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Buffout said:


> Dude! Nice work!... smug grin in that pic ; )


Haha i know sorry


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks mate been a long one for me Diet could have been a hell of a lot better!

Aim for blenty more mass over the winter


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Fair play mate your ripped to fcuk in the latest picture. Im JELOUS man! haha :thumbup1:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

good job mate looking ripped to shreds


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Looking good mate


----------



## Dimo (Apr 6, 2012)

Well done lad!!


----------



## Buffout (Jun 15, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> Haha i know sorry


No apologies, I'll be smiling the same if I get to that.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Definetly one of my "favourite" phsyiques on here. I don't wanna say "best" because we all have different goals, but since yours is seemingly exactly the same as mine I can definitely appreciate the hard work that would've gone into that.. Well done mate.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Awesome mate you look really really good


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Over stebbed the mark tonight diet went out the window around 3pm

came home from work at 5 and had 5 pancakes, pack of demolished in a day by myself

went the flicks to see ted and i had 1 big bag of jelly beans followed by a 15 pound bag of choc and white choc nuts

just got in and finished the 3 left over pancakes with syrup

odds on i have had about 800g of carbs today


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Wouldnt worry too much, hopefully the majority when into glycogen stores. Should have a nice day of energy tomorrow to do some extra excercise :thumbup1:

Doing really well though. Alot of dedication. Can see how lean you are from the second batch of pics, I think your around 8%. Rep


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Today - 400g of Low Gi Carbs 350g Protein

8am

100g Scottish Porridge Oats

10am

1 WhiteFish Fillet

11.30am

100g Scottish Oats

12pm

Chicken Breast

150g Brown Rice

2pm

Chicken Breast

100g Brown Rice


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Looking good mate


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> Today - 400g of Hi Gi Carbs 350g Protein
> 
> 8am
> 
> ...


Oats and brown rice are low GI aren't they?!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> Oats and brown rice are low GI aren't they?!


Thats what i was thinking?

Wouldn't it been better to have something like kiddies cereal for high GI?

Or have i got that completely wrong lol!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> Thats what i was thinking?
> 
> Wouldn't it been better to have something like kiddies cereal for high GI?
> 
> Or have i got that completely wrong lol!


If I was going high GI i'd be looking at pancakes,jaffa cakes,kids cereal,waffles etc.I may be completely wrong too though!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Ignore me LOW GI day lads ignore me - having a moment after the HI day yest i keep getting sugar rushes


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

SonOfZeus said:


> I would say he's 9-10%, looks to me as if you just have very weak abs? Hence they're not really showing through. But any binge bloat ain't gonna help and maybe the lighting isn't doing you any favours.. as even at that BF% you'd still see all 6 clearly flexed.


100% spot on, i'm at like 16/17% at least and can see my top two flexed...bad photo for abs definition but amazing progress mate :thumb:

very well done


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> Ignore me LOW GI day lads ignore me - having a moment after the HI day yest i keep getting sugar rushes


Lol mate I was like,either i'm going mad or this cvnt has managed to get in that good shape not knowing the difference between a high and low GI carb!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> If I was going high GI i'd be looking at pancakes,jaffa cakes,kids cereal,waffles etc.I may be completely wrong too though!


Did that yest mate but i went OTT and killed it 300g slowly became 400g 500g etc

12 American style waffles i had half with Syrup then cleared the other half before bed

Co co pops with milk

4 big slices of my mates birthday cake

3 bags of jelly beans

15 pound bag of choc and white choc coated Brazil and Peanuts


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> Did that yest mate but i went OTT and killed it 300g slowly became 400g 500g etc
> 
> 12 American style waffles i had half with Syrup the cleared the other half before bed
> 
> ...


Good effort!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> Good effort!


Hahaha i felt sick was close to pukin in bed


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

reps for the massive effort and consistency


----------



## gujkhan (Mar 17, 2009)

congrats on getting so lean, must have been tough work. On a side note do you have slight gyno? or is it just me, for someone so lean nips seem puffy??


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

How's it gone today mate?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

gujkhan said:


> congrats on getting so lean, must have been tough work. On a side note do you have slight gyno? or is it just me, for someone so lean nips seem puffy??


Don't think he'll have gyno mate as iirmc he's only ever done Anavar. Unless its pubescent gyno


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

welldone mate. now eat ffs


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks lads!

Gyno - only ever done anavar and i have never heard of gyno from

That, correct me if i am wrong!

@liam - lost it yest and went one a high gi binge, soon as thet 1st pancake touched my lips that was my day over!!

Back on track today though oats in the morn followed y mire oats then brown rice, jusy making some sweet potato now, anyone know how many carbs are in 200g of the stuff!?

Liam am i memt to be spreading the vit c dosage out during the day!? I have just been downin them of a mornin!!

I feel flat and watery no tone at all just big!!


----------



## Buffout (Jun 15, 2012)

About 20g per 100, so 40g


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

40g is that it!??

Oh i have just seen i am GOLDEN finally


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

Hayesy said:


> View attachment 91065
> View attachment 91066
> 
> 
> Before Cut Final few days


is right fella ripped to fook . dedication mate that's one thing you need, you've proved you av got it nice 1......


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Jesus Christ your shredded.


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

Well done fella, ya look awesome. Reps for the dedication and hard work.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Spread it out mate. keep fats low as well like i said


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

YEAH MOTHA****A!

just came across this now big man looking stunning!

Well Done.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Just a quick one lads!!

Just relaxing in the villa with a red wine and a slice of carrot cake, fuking cracking down the flags here am burnt crispy, sweated like a pedo on toys r us today and still sweating now almost abnormaly, some of u might remember i split from my ex last month and was gutted, spoke a few times but nothin else, she has a boat out here and i new she could br here, i was just getting off the plane and coming trough palma and who do i see, her waiting to boared the flight back to liverpool, we echanged words and a hug kiss to, totally did my head in tho!!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Forget about her mate, you're on hol so relax and enjoy and slip some girl a digit!


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Yeah kick back and chill mate, enjoy some food and a few bevies. You deserve it la


----------



## ClareAnne (Aug 6, 2012)

You have done fantastic, really impressive what you have achieved. Go and have a fantastic holiday, you deserve it after all the hard work you have put in!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Just back from nikki beach, amazing!!

No food all day just wine, came bk the the villa and has two full boxes of oreso, 2 slices of fudge cake and a bowl of cherios!!


----------

